# 210 gallon tank water changes



## Sloanhaus

I am starting with a 210 gallon tank and had a question on water changes. How often and how much do I need to change out? 10% once a week sounds like a ton of work and a ton of money. Is that what I am looking at? 

Also, if this is going to be a coral/fish tank, do I have to buy all live rock? I assume I am going to need 200 lbs which is going to be $600.
Thanks 

Sloan


----------



## coralbandit

most change more(considerably)25-30% a week.And live rock is the way to go,and if your aim is reef then yes, you should get live rock and live sand.WELCOME TO THE MONEY PIT! Big tanks are sweet.


----------



## Sloanhaus

So most people with 200 plus tanks are swapping out 60+ gallons a week? Even if I make my own, that seems like a lot of money. Any advice to how you do it (do you have a 60 gallon tank sitting nearby that you use for storage? Do you buy you salt in large bundles? Any advice would definately help.


----------



## Reefing Madness

I do water changes every 3-4 months. I change to replace Trace Elements. I also Vodka Dose to keep Nitrate levels under 30, and have a sump with macro algae growing. You change it when its needed. If your water parameters are not out of whack, no need to change it. You dose the elements that are needed also when they start to deplete, example is Calcium.
And you can go all Macro Rock if you want, you don't need any Live Rock at all if you don't want it. But yes, you will need at least 210lbs of Rock. Also, Live Sand is not needed either. Substrate is your choice.
My tank is 240g


----------



## Reefing Madness

Recommendations on Rock:
MarcoRocks Aquarium Products
Bulk Dry Live Rock - Bulk Reef Supply

Substrate:
160 Lb Bahama Aragonite sand (shipping included)(*All sand ships USPS priority mail*)


----------



## coralbandit

I change 20-30 g weekly on 75g.I store aprox 74g of ro/di and buy salt 160-200g about every5-6 weeks.Supplementing ph kh and calcium as needed.


----------



## beaslbob

Sloanhaus said:


> I am starting with a 210 gallon tank and had a question on water changes. How often and how much do I need to change out? 10% once a week sounds like a ton of work and a ton of money. Is that what I am looking at?
> 
> Also, if this is going to be a coral/fish tank, do I have to buy all live rock? I assume I am going to need 200 lbs which is going to be $600.
> Thanks
> 
> Sloan


What I did is balance and stabilize the tank with macro algaes like chaetomorphia in a refugium. So the tank as much as possible takes care or itself. In that way water changes are at best unnecessary.

I also used the diy two part to maintain calcium, alk, magnesium.

I also cultured phyto (micro algae) and rotifers to feed the corals and also did a lot of spot feeding with cylopeeze (spelling).

With those means live rock or live sand was unnecessary. Everything provided by those is provided by the chaeto in the refugium. So I used limestone rock from a local quarry ($20/ton) and play sand from building supply stores.

I also used untreated tap water and just replaced evaporative.

Tanks was a 55g mixed reef but I had no sps type corals.


my .02


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

I have a 210g freshwater discus tank(reef ready) and I do two PWC's a week at 100g each.


----------



## Sloanhaus

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> I have a 210g freshwater discus tank(reef ready) and I do two PWC's a week at 100g each.


2 changes a week. Shoot me


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

semi automated, makes it ALOT easier.


----------



## rogue909

I've heard some different approaches on water changes.
Some are adamant on it.
Some believe you only need to change as needed.
My take on it is, if its a mature tank then monitor the levels. Change as need be to make sure the levels stay safe. I've also heard about & seen pet stores around here that sell pre-mixed water for your tanks. Just an interesting thought.


----------

